# Obscure part needed



## jpschear (10 mo ago)

I am in search of a trunk latch for a 1970 2800 CS R9. Does anyone have any idea where one could be obtained or if another part, from any vehicle can be used?

Thanks in advance, running out of coat hangars.


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Can you take a picture?

Does it look like the one below?


----------



## jpschear (10 mo ago)

M_Bimmer said:


> Can you take a picture?
> 
> Does it look like the one below?
> 
> View attachment 1056415


That is the problem M_, it is missing and I am hoping that someone with a 2800 may have a suggestion. I tried a latch that a local restorer had in a storeroom box but no way and trying many that way is like doing minesweeping with your foot. So I just do not know. What is the origin of that one?


----------



## jpschear (10 mo ago)

jpschear said:


> That is the problem M_, it is missing and I am hoping that someone with a 2800 may have a suggestion. I tried a latch that a local restorer had in a storeroom box but no way and trying many that way is like doing minesweeping with your foot. So I just do not know. What is the origin of that one?


My brain trust tells me that this is the part that we have. What we are looking for is the other piece of the latching assembly, the receptacle for lack of a better word. Thanks everyone.


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Post a picture of your bottom portion (part shown above) and the receiving portion on the trunk lid...


----------



## jpschear (10 mo ago)

In anticipation of this being right (will do a visual check on the car Monday), is the part available anywhere? The part is just missing so with this photo I may be able to determine if it is the right fit. It is great to feel like I am on the scent....shooting blanks without expert help.


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Well, your car is 52'ish years old...and most places only have E9 parts at best...looking for parts for your 2800 CS pre-Internet, when most of your parts were only on a parts microfiche, a technology long gone, is going to have its challenges...........but if we can find the right part number, there are still placing you can get these parts....like here, and La Jolla Independent BMW....


----------



## jpschear (10 mo ago)

M_Bimmer said:


> Well, your car is 52'ish years old...and most places only have E9 parts at best...looking for parts for your 2800 CS pre-Internet, when most of your parts were only on a parts microfiche, a technology long gone, is going to have its challenges...........but if we can find the right part number, there are still placing you get these parts....like here, and La Jolla Independent BMW....


You are right, but sometimes a miracle happens. I have been down this road before with British cars and understand the situation. Amazing what some people have tucked away in their attics.


----------



## 722002too (7 mo ago)

Maybe this will help?


----------

